# New Logo Time-Please Help



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been working with a friend in creating a new logo for my business moving away from the Vista Print wings. Now I'm trying to decide which one to go with and really need your help. Here are the options. If there are elements you see that should be swapped out in the logos, please give your input. Thanks for your help!

Concept 1






Concept 2





Concept 3


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jan 7, 2012)

I vote for......... A          no             B

They kinda look alike to me...


----------



## Knucklefish (Jan 7, 2012)

I can't see them :frown:


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 7, 2012)

All fixed!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 7, 2012)

I love B!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jan 7, 2012)

I voted for concept 2.  Its easier to see and read.

Simple is usually best bet on logos


----------



## skiprat (Jan 7, 2012)

I like the cleaner style of B. But I don't like any of the fonts that you used for the word Turnings. It wasn't till I saw C, that I realized it said Turnings and not Twinings.


----------



## KnB Polymers (Jan 7, 2012)

I would put the 3rd "turnings" on the 2nd logo ... you show a fountain pen there so it needs to be a fancier font


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 7, 2012)

No doubt, logo number 2 is the best. It also depends on what the background color will be on your card or other paper where the logo will printed and if the empty spaces in the logo will be the background.
KISS is almost always the best.
Good luck!!
gordon


----------



## thewishman (Jan 7, 2012)

I like the style of C the best, but the solid red makes it difficult to read.


----------



## StephenM (Jan 7, 2012)

I agree with KnB Polymers, the script Turnings from Number 3 on Number 2.  Is there a watermark behind it ?  I can see something only when I look at the screen from an angle.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas so far. I like the idea of adding the cursive to Concept 2 as it much cleaner. Yes, there is a watermark for my friend's business. If you'd like to know the business you can PM me. Keep the ideas coming!!!


----------



## rkimery (Jan 9, 2012)

B fer me!


----------



## PSU1980 (Jan 9, 2012)

I like concept 2, but I think the font needs to be changed to make it easier to read.


----------



## John Pratt (Jan 9, 2012)

Concept 2 with the script from concept 3


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 9, 2012)

I like logo 2, but with the red pen from logo 1 on it. Red is a MUCH better color for marketing than almost any other.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 9, 2012)

If I had to choose it would be Number two. I dont like any of them. Number two is cleaner and easier to read but I dont like the two different fonts much less so close together. It almost reads as one word.


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 9, 2012)

I prefer #2 but not keen on the pen used.


----------



## mtassie (Jan 9, 2012)

I Like B also


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 9, 2012)

skiprat said:


> I like the cleaner style of B. But I don't like any of the fonts that you used for the word Turnings. It wasn't till I saw C, that I realized it said Turnings and not Twinings.


 
++1


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Jan 9, 2012)

Concept 2


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 10, 2012)

KnB Polymers said:


> I would put the 3rd "turnings" on the 2nd logo ... you show a fountain pen there so it needs to be a fancier font



+1

The font in Concept 2 is definitely not right.


----------



## DMGill (Jan 10, 2012)

Concept 2 but with the fancier font of 3.  The red is eye catching but over powers the words. And the pen on 3 is too dark and heavy for the script.


----------



## feeneypens (Feb 9, 2012)

I like the font of 3 and the colors and pen/nib of number 2. Try that out.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for your help! In my signature is the final product.


----------



## 76winger (Feb 9, 2012)

Honestly, I like what you already have, although that splash of color from Concept #2 looks nice.

ETA: Ooops, guess I'm too late, you already went with it! :wink:


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 10, 2012)

Too late for me but my choice is #2.


----------

